# Cleveland



## Lucky311

Anybody having any luck around cleveland east? Was out two weeks ago saw lot of marks 32'-38 fow no takers


----------



## swone

I'm going to try in the next day or two and will let you know. I heard of good catches out in the clear water the weekend of 4/18 but nothing since. My hunch is that it will be on very soon and I like to start parties so I'm willing to take a few skunks to get it crunk.


----------



## Alwaysanglin

I'm 0 for 2 off edgewater this year. Mark's all over. No bites. Millions of shad everywhere. I'll just tell myself that's why they weren't biting. Had a decent day in lorain a couple weeks ago. I'll shoot out that way until the report comes in from swone!!


----------



## swone

I haven't been able to make it out because of work and waves. I see several boats out on the Lakewood camera, hopefully, someone will let us know.


----------



## Alwaysanglin

Sounds like guys did pretty well in Lorain yesterday at the dumping grounds.


----------



## Popspastime

Lorain Dump was rockin yesterday. Fishin was good.


----------



## threeten

Won’t be long guys. Won’t miss getting up real early and driving west!!
Looking forward to getting in some evening trips too!!


----------



## kdn

My boat is not in the water yet. There is no reason you shouldn't be able to catch fish off of Cleveland RIGHT NOW. you just have to find them. If you have a doubt stop in at shines and he'll tell you the fish are there right now.


----------



## kdn

From the wildwood report..... "We r out now west of wildwood 3 in the box. Bandits 55-70 back. Post later if we do well. 30’ water." 

There you go!


----------



## Alwaysanglin

The fish are there. Along with a billion shad in Cle harbor. Not sure if that's a factor of a skunking. Some days they jump in the boat, the next day nothing.


----------



## kdn

perhaps they are feeding at night better than the daytime


----------



## threeten

kdn said:


> perhaps they are feeding at night better than the daytime


Let you know after tomorrow evening


----------



## K gonefishin

Historically speaking being a Cleveland fisherman weekend before memorial is when ctown GOES.


----------



## swone

I've had some good nights earlier, but I have also wondered what I was doing wrong much more often. I am starting to get used to going west for better results earlier, but when the water hits 50 Cleveland definitely gets going. It's usually at the end of April to the middle of May but this year it is warming up very slowly. Right now the Cleveland station is reporting 50.9, my experience is that their temperature is usually 3-4 degrees warmer than what I read on my boat.


----------



## EYELANDER75

If you want some trophy fish there are plenty to have in Cleveland, might want to try some 6 oz bottom bouncers with 6' harness with meat . Just run the 30' contour heading west out of Edgewater at about 1.2 to 1.5 and you will get em. It is the same thing every year with everybody asking how the 216 is. Been fishing that run for almost 30 years and the quality and quantity is always a good thing. Pops taught me that run in the early 80's and they are always there those resident fish.


----------



## resident53

216 ???


----------



## slipstream

resident53 said:


> 216 ???


its the area code


----------



## yobrick007

Wish I had the boat in the water... soon I hope but then again, it did snow today : /


----------



## kdn

Yup but the warm up is coming just need it to stabilize. Maybe just a bit


----------



## yobrick007

Forecast for next week isnt terrible, not sure about the wind but temps are much better. Should be fishin Cleve by the end of the month. Woulda like to have gotten out at night trollin the beach. Have had some awesome so3ring evenings doing that


----------



## yobrick007

*Spring*


----------



## swone

I was going to go tomorrow out of Cleveland but I’m opting for Vermilion instead, too many solid reports out of there and Lorain. I have had several great days on Mother’s Day in Cleveland in the past few years.


----------



## Alwaysanglin

Any action today for you?!?


----------



## TheRealEyeCatcher

I hit 72nd from shore today. Didn’t get a bite. Shad everywhere. Saw giant schools of 5-6”ers and schools of smaller One plus a ton of dead floaters. Had a little smally follow my bait but never hit it. Hopefully things heat up soon


----------



## swone

It can't be long now, we just need it to lay down for a few days and let the weather stabilize. The water temperature was only 46 at Vermillion yesterday!


----------



## Alwaysanglin

swone said:


> It can't be long now, we just need it to lay down for a few days and let the weather stabilize. The water temperature was only 46 at Vermillion yesterday!


How'd you do yesterday Swone?


----------



## swone

Alwaysanglin said:


> How'd you do yesterday Swone?


It was very sporty out there in a 16' boat. I tried in close for about 45 minutes and couldn't get anything on a jig, but I was marking fish. I went out a little and trolled in 20-30' and the marks were unbelievable, just looked like the water column was a superhighway of fish. After about an hour of that I went out to 40' and there were great marks there as well but I didn't get a single pullback, and I am sure that I was pulling a bunch of different baits right through the appropriate depths for the marks I was seeing. About then the gusts started getting over 20 knots and I headed in. Even with the wind out of the southwest I was in 2-3 and building, not fun in my tiny boat.


----------



## swone

It's never a good sign when you get to a Lake Erie boat ramp at 7:30 on a Sunday morning in May and you're the only one there...


----------



## threeten

Gonna give it a try after work this evening. 
If anyone’s out today let me know what you find


----------



## swone

threeten said:


> Gonna give it a try after work this evening.
> If anyone’s out today let me know what you find


I would think the fish are there, I was thinking about going after work today, but then I looked at the satellite and decided to wait. The water is pretty cloudy.

https://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/m...sub&image=a1.20133.1812.LakeErie.143.250m.jpg


----------



## set-the-drag

Should pick up this coming week


----------



## mlkostur

Very rough this afternoon(12-3). Picked up three thick fish in 42fow by Lakewood park. Has a rough ride back to edgewater.


----------



## yobrick007

Nice! Im chompin at the bit.... got the bottom paited today, boat should be in by this weekend and ill posted some results with pictures. Have have work the 1st week of june so there should be at least 2 or 3 fishin days


----------



## swone

I was watching the camera and saw a couple boats go out, that's a good sign that fish were biting on a northeast wind. It looked pretty bumpy out there.


----------



## K gonefishin

It was bumpy I was just there. This boat had trouble coming in boat looked like it took some shots from the rocks they worked the wind down steel wall into harbor. No anchor I guess a guy yelled to them to toss it and believe they said no anchor. I could be wrong tho wind was blowing and was a good bit away


----------



## swone

That's an expensive oversight ^


----------



## mlkostur

In hindsight, we should not have been out. I heard there was a good bite early though.


----------



## portney

Im heading out Saturday morning - thinking heading west out of Cleveland harbor towards Rocky River - let me know suggested programs. Thinking about trolling bandits off riggers n running the 40’ line.

Port


----------



## pitchin

Yesterday, picked 4 lost several. 23 to 32ft ft off Lakewood Park. Deep diving cranks purple 150 back flatline. With the wind trolling at a good clip. Another boater catching - chrome/black bandits 30ft lead/3oz weight/30ft back.
Caught nothing on meat.
Good luck


----------



## threeten

We went out but were met with solid 3’. And a few 5’ers mixed in motored out and never dropped a line. 
Had a very reliable report of some good fish caught on Tuesday right at dark. It was just too windy and rough to get beat up after working all day


----------



## swone

I’m out here right now, tried in the 40 foot range and getting nothing I’m headed in towards the Gold Coast and going to try shallow for a while the wind is picking up quickly


----------



## snapper

swone said:


> I’m out here right now, tried in the 40 foot range and getting nothing I’m headed in towards the Gold Coast and going to try shallow for a while the wind is picking up quickly


Thanks for giving an on the water update. I was hooked up and ready to head up knowing it was could be a wasted drive. You saved me the trouble. I guess I’ll wait for vacation next week. It’s been one crappy spring. Good luck in shallow, and stay safe


----------



## K gonefishin

portney said:


> Im heading out Saturday morning - thinking heading west out of Cleveland harbor towards Rocky River - let me know suggested programs. Thinking about trolling bandits off riggers n running the 40’ line.
> 
> Port


Skip the riggers, run boards, spread em 40-150 back with and without weight.


----------



## swone

Only ended up with one for 4 hours of trolling. I tried many depths and speeds and lures. 1.8 mph Pink clown hj14 deep 150’ back unassisted was the winner. Marks were very plentiful, but I was also seeing lots of weird marks that I think were schools of shad. There were dead shad all over the surface. 6:30 to 10:30 a.m. skeedaddled just before the downpour.


----------



## swone

Water temperature was 47






















Water was very clean, I could see my prop clearly in 20’


----------



## Labman1127

swone said:


> Water temperature was 47
> View attachment 357235
> View attachment 357237
> View attachment 357239
> 
> Water was very clean, I could see my prop clearly in 20’


Definitely some serious bait balls out there! Thanks for the report and happy to hear the water was pretty clear. Hopefully this rain coming in doesn’t muddy it up too bad for the weekend. 
Usually with cleaner water and lots of shade around, blue & chrome or Wonder Bread patterns are my go-to patterns. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlkostur

I couldn’t get fish where I got marks. All fish came in 40+feet and the graph wasn’t showing much. Yes tons of dead shad yesterday also.


----------



## swone

Yeah the fish I caught was in 39 to 40 feet and I had that same thought that when I was in Vermilion a couple weeks ago deep I wasn’t marking anything but I hooked several fish


----------



## alumadude

we need the east winds to stop blowing all the colder water from the east. need to get water temp up to around 53 degrees


----------



## portney

Im heading out in the am. Will post how we do either way. Sounds like I need to move in shallower.

Port


----------



## portney

Thanks for the intel.

Port


----------



## mlkostur

I would head for 40-44’ and be out first thin am


----------



## swone

Lots of boats out here this morning water is nice and clean lines in at 6:50 first fish at 7:05


----------



## swone

42 feet120 foot lead deep diving husky 1.7


----------



## Limitman

swone said:


> 42 feet120 foot lead deep diving husky 1.7


Where about u at? Just put in at 185th trolling north.


----------



## swone

I just went straight zero out of Edgewater


----------



## swone

Up to three now


----------



## joekacz

swone said:


> Up to three now


Hey Swone, are there a lot of boat's out??


----------



## swone

It was hard to tell then the fog lifted and there were dozens! 5 fish in 5 hours, they got lockjaw when the wind went NE. All the same program as above, no other good reports at the dock


----------



## joekacz

swone said:


> It was hard to tell then the fog lifted and there were dozens! 5 fish in 5 hours, they got lockjaw when the wind went NE. All the same program as above, no other good reports at the dock


Thank's Swone,it look's like it should start happening soon.


----------



## Limitman

We ended with 2. One big fish o. 45-56’ fow north wildwood. Lots fish out there just not hungry. Came in close to 30’ by easterley to end the day. Not much there today.


----------



## swone

Yeah, I didn’t hear any good reports at the ramp. Water was 48 when I started but got just over 50 before the wind came up. There was a night and day mudline just past the breakwater. The fog was ridiculous


----------



## portney

We got one 22” - trolled west 1.6-1.8 mph - started at the muni stadium reef just west of edgewood. 40’ of water - temp 53 degrees. The one I got was a yellow bandit freelined 120 back.

My program was 2 bandits on planer boards 1 80 back, the other 100 back, 1 bandit freelined off the stern, 120 back and 3 bandits off the riggers 2 in 35 feet and 1 at 25 feet. Tried a double jointed beno and red eye spoon and a hot n tot trolling- stopped and jigged the reef w vibes and hair jigs. Heard a lot of chatter on the radio , guys catching 2-4, most freelined bandits or P 10’s.
Very dense fog until around 11 am.

Had a tough start - got to the marina, battery was dead - swapped it out w my spare - waited 45 minutes on the guy to show up at the marina w the key to the fuel pump, as I was low on fuel. Puttered out towards the Cuyahoga River and a 150’ freighter was trying to make the turn just beside Christy’s Cabaret - waited 20 minutes for him to maneuver the bend, then another 20 minutes on the guy to lift the railroad bridge. 

Just wasn’t our day.

Port


----------



## swone

That sounds like pure frustration. I got all mine on 120 leads, nothing else worked so I just put them all at that depth


----------



## threeten

We got ten but most came early. That fog was a pain. Found a pod of fish NW of edgewater and crisscrossed them till the fog lifted the first time. Bite died as the wind picked up. 
Best leads were 50’-70’ back. Had two lines in the mud that picked up a few


----------



## bradley4

I know it may be a little early, but Is anyone casting or drifting out of Cleveland yet?


----------



## Searay

52 deg. water temp. after this warm up it's on!!!


----------



## mlkostur

Was out today on KDNs boat out of e72nd. Straight North and northwest in 42-48 fow. 1.4-1.8 and lead 50-80
4 hrs four three man limit.
Three baits pretty much caught all the fish.


----------



## mlkostur




----------



## swone

mlkostur said:


> Was out today on KDNs boat out of e72nd. Straight North and northwest in 42-48 fow. 1.4-1.8 and lead 50-80
> 4 hrs four three man limit.
> Three baits pretty much caught all the fish.





mlkostur said:


> View attachment 358551
> View attachment 358553


Thanks for that report, going out in the morning, will post results.


----------



## kdn

Don’t be afraid to fish the dirty water. We got all our fish in coffee creamed water. Winds we light but turned NE halfway into the trip and waves increased fast to 2-3’. We caught fish in the NE blow trolling N to S and making the turn to stay in those depths. We reeled in two dish that
Hit while we where bringing in our lines to head home. They are out there. Go get em


----------



## Alwaysanglin

mlkostur said:


> Was out today on KDNs boat out of e72nd. Straight North and northwest in 42-48 fow. 1.4-1.8 and lead 50-80
> 4 hrs four three man limit.
> Three baits pretty much caught all the fish.


Awesome day! Were the 50 to 80 leads to a weight or a board?


----------



## bobby grant

Picked up a few from shore tonight on bandits 10 pm till midnight.


----------



## mlkostur

Alwaysanglin said:


> Awesome day! Were the 50 to 80 leads to a weight or a board?


Unassisted bandits. The fish are high up.


----------



## swone

Battery light came on at Seven Hills exit, turned around to try to come back to Akron and she died just short of 271. Had a friend bring the boat home and then got towed to the mechanic and got a new alternator. Win some, lose some. Hopefully I will get another chance soon.


----------



## kdn

no weights- boards our best producing leads were 65 and 75'. two fish came on dispeys we had spoons on them but switched to P10s as we hadn't had a hit. we had 10 lines out. so 15 of 17 fish came off boards. The middle custom painted has been my hottest lure over the last two seasons.


----------



## kdn

swone, That Sucks! When we were out there yesterday we forgot to mention I forgot my net. I took it down there today along with some new dock lines. The lake was totally flat, some light showers, three boats fishing. It looked inviting despite the drizzle.


----------



## swone

I just waterproofed my rain jacket and bibs, I was so ready! Good news is I got a really affordable tow and she's all fixed and home for a good price as well. I usually go to Hastings Automotive in Barberton but he was busy until next week so I went to Kinney Automotive in Akron and they were amazing, great work and service, rotated my tires for free and I had two twenty's stick together when I paid and the woman at the office called and told me to come back and get my money!


----------



## BargarBackroad

kdn said:


> no weights- boards our best producing leads were 65 and 75'. two fish came on dispeys we had spoons on them but switched to P10s as we hadn't had a hit. we had 10 lines out. so 15 of 17 fish came off boards. The middle custom painted has been my hottest lure over the last two seasons.


Great to see Cleveland producing, looking to take kids up tomorrow, what Feet of water you get’em? Good to see that dipsy program kicking in already. Thanks


----------



## 57 fifteen

Good to hear thanks for report,
Hope to try tomr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlkostur

BargarBackroad said:


> Great to see Cleveland producing, looking to take kids up tomorrow, what Feet of water you get’em? Good to see that dipsy program kicking in already. Thanks


40-50 fow. We got a couple on dipsy setting 3 25’ out with p10. Spoons didn’t produce for us.


----------



## kdn

40-49’


----------



## ltroyer

Is the water muddy out of Cleveland? Heading up to fish in the morning .the guys I'm going with want to fish vermilion but I hear it muddy


----------



## kdn

the water is colored no doubt. we caught all of our fish yesterday in colored water. Water visibility about 18" maybe fish were up high 18-25' we did not look for "clear" water because we were catching fish. 3-1/2 to 4 hours 17 fish


----------



## ltroyer

kdn said:


> the water is colored no doubt. we caught all of our fish yesterday in colored water. Water visibility about 18" maybe fish were up high 18-25' we did not look for "clear" water because we were catching fish. 3-1/2 to 4 hours 17 fish


 thanks! Were you trolling? We going to try crawler harnesses


----------



## kdn

Bandits 65-75’ back. Go back over the thread for hot colors pictured


----------



## Labman1127

Pulled some hogs off CLE this evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Searay

Labman1127 said:


> Pulled some hogs off CLE this evening.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take the middle you can keep the outsides!!!


----------



## DQnit

Slow day today, only 2 in the box.


----------



## kdn

Switch up lures and depths.


----------



## Paul Frick

mlkostur said:


> 40-50 fow. We got a couple on dipsy setting 3 25’ out with p10. Spoons didn’t produce for us.





Labman1127 said:


> Pulled some hogs off CLE this evening.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Labman. 


mlkostur said:


> 40-50 fow. We got a couple on dipsy setting 3 25’ out with p10. Spoons didn’t produce for us.





Labman1127 said:


> Pulled some hogs off CLE this evening.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Labman how many Fow were you in? Nice fish!


----------



## swone

Labman1127 said:


> Pulled some hogs off CLE this evening.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lord of light protect us, for the night is dark and full of terrors!


----------



## Labman1127

Pulled those big girls in 35 FOW. That was the only active pod of fish we found in 4 hours of prospecting. Lots of marks and bait balls but water looked like coffee with cream. 
Trolled from 72nd light to the stadium in and out from 35’ to 50’ and couldn’t get anything to pop until the last hour of daylight. Found an active pod of big girls in close and it was game on. Literally all fish came within a 200 yard stretch. Land one, swing back on them, land another, swing back on them, etc...
Every single fish came on Viral Perch Bandits 85’ back. Speed was 2.3mph. 
Go get ‘em boys!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Frick

Great work! Thanks for sharing


----------



## swone

Went out to Gold Coast last night from 9-11, only got one fish but it was a chunky eater. Lake was absolutely beautiful, water was in pretty decent shape even in 15' I could just see my prop spinning. Started out in 30' and worked in to 14', wasn't marking much but there have been plenty of times when I have limited in those depths without marking much. I talked to a couple of other boats and it had been slow for them. There were several boats working shallower than us, didn't get a chance to talk to them. They were bumping their boards on the cliff.


----------



## karp.20

I went out of Wildwood yesterday 1-6:30pm and started off casting Erie dearies with no success. Went out to 45 fow and trolled bandits 45 to 60 back. It was slow but we came back with 7 walleye. I've got an old boat, 1980 Renken. It ran great all afternoon but on the way in, maybe 300 yards from the entrance to the marina, it stalled. I tried to start it but nothing happened when I turned the key. Within minutes of breaking down a boat pulls up to us to ask how we did. Just so happens one of them was a real life macgyver. After explaining what happened he gets on my boat with a some wire and runs it from my coil to the positive terminal on the battery then starts it with a screw driver on the starter. It fired right up and got us to the dock! I didn't get a chance to properly thank him but if your on here, thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Popspastime

A $50 bill woulda thanked him.


----------



## karp.20

Popspastime said:


> A $50 bill woulda thanked him.


I agree. I was going to give him money and all our fish because they got skunked. That's why I said I didn't get a chance to properly thank him. I thought he would follow us all the way in.


----------



## Searay

karp.20 said:


> I went out of Wildwood yesterday 1-6:30pm and started off casting Erie dearies with no success. Went out to 45 fow and trolled bandits 45 to 60 back. It was slow but we came back with 7 walleye. I've got an old boat, 1980 Renken. It ran great all afternoon but on the way in, maybe 300 yards from the entrance to the marina, it stalled. I tried to start it but nothing happened when I turned the key. Within minutes of breaking down a boat pulls up to us to ask how we did. Just so happens one of them was a real life macgyver. After explaining what happened he gets on my boat with a some wire and runs it from my coil to the positive terminal on the battery then starts it with a screw driver on the starter. It fired right up and got us to the dock! I didn't get a chance to properly thank him but if your on here, thank you, thank you, thank you!


It was not me but in the past I have towed disabled boats to ramps, gave rides to those in need and in favor I replied pass it on... Means more than money when needed and who knows it may have been just that!


----------



## Ohio Snake

Slow day off the gold coast for us. Trump bandit caught the most around 75 back. Couldn't get a real pattern going. Caught a couple on a P10 behind a dipsey. Ended with 10 after about 3 hours.


----------



## slashbait

Ohio Snake said:


> Slow day off the gold coast for us. Trump bandit caught the most around 75 back. Couldn't get a real pattern going. Caught a couple on a P10 behind a dipsey. Ended with 10 after about 3 hours.


Ohio snake how deep were you? Thanx


----------



## Alwaysanglin

Ohio Snake said:


> Slow day off the gold coast for us. Trump bandit caught the most around 75 back. Couldn't get a real pattern going. Caught a couple on a P10 behind a dipsey. Ended with 10 after about 3 hours.


Better than work! What depth ?


----------



## Ohio Snake

We were mainly 30-40'...


----------



## portney

Pulled three thus far just North of Gordon Park 42-45’ trolling bandits speed 1.8- 2.5 - all on purple and all 22 - freelined , 2 on planer boards - 100’ back


----------



## foatsboat

Sunday on the water at 6 am to 1 pm with Alumadude. Marked many fish 10 to 27 foot in 40 foot range. Could not get anything going. Noticed marks as it got hot at near surface of 5 foot average and started a longline at 150 yards shallow silver rapalas. At the time in 47 foot range. One grabbed it soon enough. Switched 4 boards to 30 to 50 leads all shallow shad pattern minnow baits. Finished with 8 nice walleyes. Got to hot for my fishing dog. If we had stayed I'm sure we would have caught more. My buddy and I have never trolled that shallow. Most baits only running 5 foot average. Caught all fish the last 2 hours. They are very high in the coffee water. At least Hungary ones. 52 degrees at 6. 59 surfaced temp when done. 3mph gps. Water speed 2.5 mph. Off Wildwood.


----------



## baiterben

Went out Friday in the rain. Worked our butts off trying to find em and figure em out. River mouth was gross kept looking. Finally stumbled into some marks. Set up and tried only 20 bk p10 didn’t get 3rd rod set and it was hooked up. So the 3 oz weights got parked and replaced with 1oz on harness. Problem solved. Got our 18 on a rainy day 8 hrs. Got bored today so off we went. Same area same program. P10 20 bk no weight. 1 oz harness 20 bk. 1.8 sog 47 fow. 3.5 hrs for 18. I’ll take it. Fish are super high. Basically due N of Gordon park. And a steelhead wanted to play too.


----------



## kdn

we went out today at 9 AM. motored out to 46' and stayed north of the boat traffic heading NNW into 54' then turning SSW. We had set a standard spread but heard reports of all fish being caught up high with P10s. Our Sonar showed fish all over but after we caught our first two high we switched all lines so they were up high. P10s and Bandits close to the boards. some as close as 10 feet! It was a steady pick. Nothing furious just steady. trolling north south we ended up with 3 tickets of nice fish. nothing over 4-1/4 but we were tickle pink. We heard that muffleheads were a problem last couple days. We had very few. Some standard flies were biting and some bit for the last time. We had 7 pull backs one lost fish and one throwback. It was a great day to be on the lake!


----------



## rangerpig250

Thanks for the great report !


----------



## yobrick007

We pulled a couple high but that program wasnt working for us. We havr a hard time slowing the boat down to under two. Pulled 2 tickets mostly on purple stinger spoons dipsy 3 setting 80 back and 1 setting 63 back.


----------



## alumadude

yobrick007 said:


> We pulled a couple high but that program wasnt working for us. We havr a hard time slowing the boat down to under two. Pulled 2 tickets mostly on purple stinger spoons dipsy 3 setting 80 back and 1 setting 63 back.


i think pretty soon it is not going to matter where you go and what you use. it will be easy to limit


----------



## culprit

yobrick007 said:


> We pulled a couple high but that program wasnt working for us. We havr a hard time slowing the boat down to under two. Pulled 2 tickets mostly on purple stinger spoons dipsy 3 setting 80 back and 1 setting 63 back.


Nice report. We only managed 4 on spoons. Rough time keeping our speed down in that flat water
Thanks


----------



## slashbait

yobrick007 said:


> We pulled a couple high but that program wasnt working for us. We havr a hard time slowing the boat down to under two. Pulled 2 tickets mostly on purple stinger spoons dipsy 3 setting 80 back and 1 setting 63 back.


Youbrick how deep were you


yobrick007 said:


> We pulled a couple high but that program wasnt working for us. We havr a hard time slowing the boat down to under two. Pulled 2 tickets mostly on purple stinger spoons dipsy 3 setting 80 back and 1 setting 63 back.


youbrick what depth of water were you in? Thanx


----------



## moondog5814

First time out this year. Electric start on Merc 9.9 wouldn't work. Luckily, it started on 1st pull. Only got 3. One on a Bandit, 50 back. Other 2 on Nascar stinger spoon. 35- 50 fow by Gold Coast. Water looks like crap.


----------



## yobrick007

slashbait said:


> Youbrick how deep were you
> 
> youbrick what depth of water were you in? Thanx


We were 44 to 48 off Lakewood. Great marks as well out there all day


----------



## slashbait

Thanx! Heading there right now. Hope that dipsey spoon bite still a go, love fishing like that!


----------



## crg

Went out of e72 yesterday. 15 fish for 3 a man crew. fish came in 42-44 fow on bandits and p10s 20-50 ft back. Color didn't seem to matter as long as the bait was within 7-8 feet of the surface. Marked fish all over the water column but only the takers were fish near the top. Biggest fish went 26"


----------



## yobrick007

slashbait said:


> Thanx! Heading there right now. Hope that dipsey spoon bite still a go, love fishing like that!


So howd ya do? Hope you had plenty of sunscreen


----------



## slashbait

yobrick007 said:


> So howd ya do? Hope you had plenty of sunscreen


Yobrick we went out to that 42/47 ft in front of Lakewood. Plenty of fish on graph but couldnt get em to budge. Went back skinny any caught 3 nice ones before we turned to ash. A 4,6 and one close to 9#s.All on cranks. Then we left and hydrated at fat heads! Thanxs for info


----------



## Ward

Went out of Fairport today, fished between lagoons and Fairport. Fish high and low. Caught two man limit but worked at it. Caught hi and low equal. Deep divers, diving shads, and also stingers with worms. Seemed with purple or blue best. Targeted 8-10 ft down also 20-24 down. 18” plus sizes, around 1.8mph. From 25’ to 46’ FOW. Seemed fish weren’t deeper for me. Was playing to locate fish. Hope this helps. Ps was a hot one!


----------



## yobrick007

slashbait said:


> Yobrick we went out to that 42/47 ft in front of Lakewood. Plenty of fish on graph but couldnt get em to budge. Went back skinny any caught 3 nice ones before we turned to ash. A 4,6 and one close to 9#s.All on cranks. Then we left and hydrated at fat heads! Thanxs for info


As,soon as that water cleans up and warms up a little, it will be game on... glad you scored a couple nice ones.


----------



## RJH68

Ward said:


> Went out of Fairport today, fished between lagoons and Fairport. Fish high and low. Caught two man limit but worked at it. Caught hi and low equal. Deep divers, diving shads, and also stingers with worms. Seemed with purple or blue best. Targeted 8-10 ft down also 20-24 down. 18” plus sizes, around 1.8mph. From 25’ to 46’ FOW. Seemed fish weren’t deeper for me. Was playing to locate fish. Hope this helps. Ps was a hot one!


----------



## RJH68

Going to try out of Fairport tomorrow, thanks for the report!!


----------



## slashbait

yobrick007 said:


> So howd ya do? Hope you had plenty of sunscreen


Was amazed at current off Lakewood yesterday. In 30ft and deeper it seemed all the same. In 20ft of water, East I could get boat to 1.6mph but west , slowest I could go was 2.5


----------



## joekacz

slashbait said:


> Was amazed at current off Lakewood yesterday. In 30ft and deeper it seemed all the same. In 20ft of water, East I could get boat to 1.6mph but west , slowest I could go was 2.5


Felt the same NW of R.R. in 45-49 f.o.w. also had maybe a foot of visibility.I should of known better and looked for cleaner water,it probably would have had less of a current holding mud.


----------



## crg

Went out of e72 again yesterday after work. Not as good of marks the day before so after looking for fish just decided to drop lines at 48 and troll back in. Thought we had 3 man ticket but miscounted and had 16 instead in about 3 hrs of fishing. Caught fish from 48-36 fow on bandits and p10s 30-40 feet back. Marked fish all throughout water column but strikes were high, only top 7 feet or so


----------



## bradley4

I’ll be out at sunrise in the morning casting Erie dearies by the crib. Gonna see if I can get something going in 40’ or so targeting 10 foot or less in water column. Let me know how you guys are doing and what’s working. I’ll be in black lowe.


----------



## yobrick007

That should be fun! Let it sink for like a one count and hold on lol


----------



## portney

Im heading out this weekend - ready to do some dearie casting w crawlers.

Let us know how you make out.

Port


----------



## snapper

Well I finally, made my 2nd trip of the year. It wasn’t spectacular, but it was fun. I got to the lake at 615pm and fished until 830pm with my wife and daughter we ended up with 6. We stayed between 32-38 ft of water. 2 on purple flicker shad(60 back),2 on blue chrome bandit(40) , 1 on pink lemonade bay rat(20), and 1 on c- town P 10(40). When we were heading East we were going 2.2-2.4, west 1.7, and it was strange how it felt like we were moving faster heading west? Anyways caught fish both directions with 34-36 seeming to be best. I was glad to be back out even if it was a short trip.


----------



## bradley4

Fished out of edgewater from 6am-10am through the rain. Started in 45 FOW and picked one up on Erie dearie in 41 FOW 10 foot down. So we focused on 41 FOW. Caught 3 and lost 3 more on dearies. Switched to trolling using flicker shads unassisted about 10 foot down. Picked up 3 more including about a 5 pounder. Called it a day after- Had to get off the lake for work. Not a bad morning considering it poured the whole time and we were only boat in lot. Lake was glass water was clear deep. Slightly Stained shallow


----------



## swone

bradley4 said:


> Fished out of edgewater from 6am-10am through the rain. Started in 45 FOW and picked one up on Erie dearie in 41 FOW 10 foot down. So we focused on 41 FOW. Caught 3 and lost 3 more on dearies. Switched to trolling using flicker shads unassisted about 10 foot down. Picked up 3 more including about a 5 pounder. Called it a day after- Had to get off the lake for work. Not a bad morning considering it poured the whole time and we were only boat in lot. Lake was glass water was clear deep. Slightly Stained shallow


Thanks for a great report


----------



## Spinnerbait

Fished from Lakewood Park to Gold Coast from 2-7 yesterday 32-38 feet of water. Got 10 all on 20 foot leads behind boards. Rapala blue n chrome and Bandit light purple on top/chartruse strip on belly) caught all the fish. Thanks to the guys on the radio for responding on best lead. Made the difference for us as we could not catch a fish on 50,40,30 leads.


----------



## Bluewalleye

Spinnerbait said:


> Fished from Lakewood Park to Gold Coast from 2-7 yesterday 32-38 feet of water. Got 10 all on 20 foot leads behind boards. Rapala blue n chrome and Bandit light purple on top/chartruse strip on belly) caught all the fish. Thanks to the guys on the radio for responding on best lead. Made the difference for us as we could not catch a fish on 50,40,30 leads.


I could have swore that I saw a walleye swimming on the top of the water earlier this week. It looked like a shark with its fins above the water. It was about 20 yards away, but it looked like the top fins of a walleye chasing some bait around. It was pretty kool. That is how high these fish are right now.


----------



## Carpn

Fished last night with my dad and son . Tried in 34-38 fow where I found some bait balls and ok fish marks without a pullback . 

Moved in shallow and pulled out 3 man limit in about 3 hrs . P10 60 back . Flicker Minnows 40 back and bandits 30 back caught em . 

Speed was 2-2.3.


----------



## Alwaysanglin

Carpn said:


> Fished last night with my dad and son . Tried in 34-38 fow where I found some bait balls and ok fish marks without a pullback .
> 
> Moved in shallow and pulled out 3 man limit in about 3 hrs . P10 60 back . Flicker Minnows 40 back and bandits 30 back caught em .
> 
> Speed was 2-2.3.


Nice. Out of Edge water?


----------

